# Proyectos Limeños en construcción



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Aquí algunos renders de nuevos proyectos dentro de Lima, que ya se en encuentran en etapa de construcción.

*Arcadia: Casino & Sushi Bar*
Ubicación: La Molina
Área: 1,500 m2


















Interior:

















*Centro Deportivo Newton College* de este no hay mucha info pero si varios renders.
Ubicación: La Molina



































































Residenciales:

*Pucllana* 

Ubicación: El edificio se encuentra ubicado en Miraflores, cerca del conjunto 
residencial Huaca Pucllana


























*Edificio Parque Casuarinas* 
Ubicación: Urbanización Valle Hermoso, frente al Parque Las Casuarinas 


















*Edificio Recavarren* 
Ubicación: General Recavarren 250 - Miraflores



















De estos sólo tengo el render y algo de info:

*La Alameda Del Corregidor* 

















*Costanera 1100* 

















*Parque Bach - San Borja* 









*Portada Del Sol - Miraflores* 









*Conjunto Residencial Huaylas - Chorrillos* 

























Hay un edificio residencial que esta en construcción, en Jesús María, cerca a la U. Pacífico, se llama "El Mirador" de cerca 19 pisos. Cuando encuentre más info de ese edificio la subo kay:


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Muy interesante, Filter. La residencial Huaylas está grandecita!
Y qué chévere lo del edificio de 19 pisos!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

muy buenos todos, pero ya no veo proyectos de 20 a mas pisos !


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Que cheveres los proyectos! Me alegro de que no nos quedamos atras.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Si la verdad que no se ven edificaciones de altura interesante, nos mantenemos en promedios, porquè serà???

Excelente thread de arquitectura Filter


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

El de Chorrillos fue mi favorito!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Esta bueno el edificio en san borja y también el de miraflores. Buen thread filtro


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Tambien ya estan construyendo ese restaurant de 5 tenedores en el Atlantic City en Larco y Benavides.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

en san miguel y en pueblo libre tambien se están construyendo edificios pero ninguna llega a los 15 pisos


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

proyectos pequeños, pero algo es algo.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

J Block said:


> Tambien ya estan construyendo ese restaurant de 5 tenedores en el Atlantic City en Larco y Benavides.


Ese local si que va a quedar chevere, han comprado varios lotes al costado del casino para un ampliacion, apenas consiga mas info la pongo kay:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

A mi tambien el de chorrillos me gusto.


----------

